# The movie American History X



## kevindel (Jan 11, 2004)

Some people on this site are unhappy of my avatar. That picture best describes me. Each one has there own opinion on different races. I have my own reasons why that picture depicts my life. Anyone have any comments i would like to hear them..


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

alls i have to say is "bite the kurb"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have just one.

How could Ed Norton getting arrested with a swastika on his chest depict your life?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

:hitler:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't care what you believe in or what anyone believe's in.
To each his own.... 
I just wanted to say that that movie is great!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I have just one.
> 
> How could Ed Norton getting arrested with a swastika on his chest depict your life?










i dont see it either


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I have just one.
> 
> How could Ed Norton getting arrested with a swastika on his chest depict your life?


 Hehe, my thoughts exactly...

Awesome movie, though.

J


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must say that an old, bearded, Russian mobster does not represent my life.....

people take stuff waaay too seriously.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am the "ASSMAN!!!"


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

I myself am also a fan of your avatar and I have my reasons as well thats what great about the U.S.A. freedom of speech


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

delirium said:


> I have just one.
> 
> I don't care what you believe in or what anyone believe's in.
> To each his own....
> I just wanted to say that that movie is great!


i honestly could care less about the avatar, but delerium is right! great movie


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont care about the avatar i just dont see how it would connect to someones life

but like transam97 said freedom of speech is a great thing


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

that picture describes your life?

if i recall accurately, that movie was solely based on refuting neonazism in america and a shared understanding of american culture... so in essence that is your life, you are the believer in a shared american culture undivided by race or color... so then your avatar would represent that of a swastika and your accidentally promoting the thing your fighting...

but then again you might not be referring to the genocide of a race of hard working humans, similiar capitalist like ourselves, and actually referring to the ancient persian cultures religous beliefs...

Great movie, but i think that avatar is more of a sign of Nazi power in southern california...

If anything, i take offense to your avatar, ive been to Israel, ive seen the face sof the innocent slaughtered by that symbols regime...

if your not a ignorant wanna be nazi internet thug, then id suggest changing your avatar to what it should mean... a big tie dye peace cross with Jesus loves you in the middle.

you sure do sound offense in your post, are you trying to be an e-thug?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

^^Previous post^^







??


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> that picture describes your life?
> 
> if i recall accurately, that movie was solely based on refuting neonazism in america and a shared understanding of american culture... so in essence that is your life, you are the believer in a shared american culture undivided by race or color... so then your avatar would represent that of a swastika and your accidentally promoting the thing your fighting...
> 
> ...


 He can choose any avatar he wished. Take the stick out of your A$$.

I love the Movie, Not what he belived in. But, how actually talking and interacting with a black person changed his views.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Your Avatar is fine by me.


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome movie, one of my favorites.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

who cares guys its just a movie, but if have that avatar just to show ur dang to the jews dan dat sux


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I am all that is Walgreens.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> people take stuff waaay too seriously.


 nuff said


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

is there really still natzi's out there. I thought that died off long long time ago.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

He makes some good ass points in that movie.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

the grinch said:


> is there really still natzi's out there. I thought that died off long long time ago.


 lots are still alive.. and you also have lots of neo-nazis all around the world..


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

All I can say is American History X is one of the best movies made in the last 10 years.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

what is the difference between nazis and neo nazis.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

the grinch said:


> what is the difference between nazis and neo nazis.


Nazi's don't exist anymore - they were the followers of Hitler's NSDAP, *Na*tional-So*zi*alistische Deutsche Arbeiters Partei (= National-Socialist German Labor Party), which ceased to exist after WW2.

Neo-Nazi's are those that have taken the racial beliefs of the NSDAP to heart and still strongly belief in them: most of them are completely oblivious of the fact that racial ideology was only a minute part of Nazi ideology...

btw: I can't believe people are making such a big deal of an avatar








I've seen many that were much more offensive: it's just a movie character, for Christ's sake...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought the movie was great.










And no, your avatar doesnt bother me... mine sure does bother a whole lotta people.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kevindel said:


> Some people on this site are unhappy of my avatar. That picture best describes me. Each one has there own opinion on different races. I have my own reasons why that picture depicts my life. Anyone have any comments i would like to hear them..


 As you wish!

My comment:

For those that have never seen the movie, your avatar leads them to believe you are an ignorant and racist person...to put it politely. To say that person dipicts your life and all they see is a random guy sporting the swastika...you tell me how theyre supposed to react.

If you cant put 2 and 2 together as to why people would dislike your avatar, then its hopeless for me to try and explain it.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

it is pointless to get mad over an avatar. Even if you are jewish. We are living in a new day and time. the nazi's reign is over. If someone wants to hold on to a thing of the past then let them. We all know what is right and wrong. No need to explain our self


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have no problem with the movie or the avatar....in fact American History X is one of my most favorite movies ever....I was just wondering how it depicts this dude's life....I mean I know it's a movie and if he said "I'm a huge fan of the movie" I wouldn't have took notice but that he said "It depicts my life" I'm wondering how so....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

the grinch said:


> it is pointless to get mad over an avatar. Even if you are jewish. We are living in a new day and time. the nazi's reign is over. If someone wants to hold on to a thing of the past then let them. We all know what is right and wrong. No need to explain our self


Even if you arent Jewish you can take offense to it. The swastika is also the band of the Neo-Nazis, therefore making it a present-day connection instead of just Nazism in the past during WW2.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i am also curious to know how it depicts his life. Just out of curiosity. Maybe he has an interesting story to tell.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > people take stuff waaay too seriously.
> ...


 AGREED!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Even if you arent Jewish you can take offense to it. The swastika is also the band of the Neo-Nazis, therefore making it a present-day connection instead of just Nazism in the past during WW2.


 i dont think the neo nazi's are a big concern. Maybe where i live i dont know. But i think we as people are getting smarter. I dont see any hate organization getting enough support to do any real damage. I know there are still those people walking around with white sheets around there head trying to keep ancient stuff alive. But for us to end hate groups lets focus on our children and teach them the right path and let those people do as they please. If that is how those people wanna live out their life's than that in its self is enough punishment for those individuals. Dont be offended, that is fuel for a dying out fire


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ironically, the swastika was (is) a buddhist symbol for peace.

edit: except that the buddhist swastika is clockwise.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

VERY, very good movie!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> ironically, the swastika was (is) a buddhist symbol for peace.
> 
> edit: except that the buddhist swastika is clockwise.


 Leave it to Drew...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

<------ The ****** Owns The Movie!! Its a Good Movie.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ed nortons the man
leave up the avitar
and everyone else


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It’s an avatar quit crying


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Great movie. I can see why certain people may be offended by the avatar though. But I'm not.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Maybe he also believed Dereks same beliefs. But, now has changed his ways the same way Derek did. He just picked a cool looking pic from the movie!!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Dont you guys have any understanding to what the hell your saying? WW2 WAS AND STILL IS AFFECTING OUR FAMILYS AND LIVES.

Let me explain for you simple minded fools out there.

Your family is attacked by 18th street gang, they your dad, your mother, your grandma, your 2 year old sister, your 16 year old sister and your fish (you hid in your attic for 8 minutes to avoid them. Now, the reason they killed you was because they were told to do it by their leader. They also stole your familys worth and almost everything your blood lines worked to get for. My new avatar is an 18th street symbol, im promoting the number... but when you see it, you see the people who murdered your whole lineage... "not for money, not for fame"-will hung... Now. If you dont get it yet, heres the connection

18th street gang = Nazi regime
Your family = Over a million INNOCENT jewish and polish men women and children
8 minutes of hiding = 8 months of hiding, starvation was a killer too!

Now would you be offended? I guess so, we didnt take action until we lost our twin towers huh? thats our american way, its not our problem, f*ck em.

We live in a global economy and social group, its time to start respecting everyone as if they were your neighbor.

Personally i dont take offense to your swastika anymore, its your symbol of your stupidity... although it would be easier for some if you just changed your avatar to "im ignorant"

...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

avitar dosent bug me...
are you saying your racest?
whats going on here?
Just remember its been proven all racests have authoriterian personalities....


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

pamonster said:


> avitar dosent bug me...
> are you saying your racest?
> whats going on here?
> Just remember its been proven all racests have authoriterian personalities....





> Just remember its been proven all racests have authoriterian personalities....


It has been proven almost all statistics are made up at the scene of witness... like this one... and that one... and the one before this one... wow i just made 4 statistics.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > ironically, the swastika was (is) a buddhist symbol for peace.
> ...


I was just thinking that!









I think we should let this person explain the situation further before jumping to any conclusions.

Oh, yeah, good movie!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Why does the Swastika have to be such a cool looking symbol? That tattoo looked bad ass. Now on that note i dont agree with what it stands for and nor am i racist in anyway shape or form.

Kreth, An Avatar should not upset you, Sorry. I'm sorry if you dont like it, what can be done about it, its his choice and he might be a Racist. But, then again what can be done about it. its his choice it might be a very bad one and one i totally dont agree with. But, what can we do?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

All of this sh*t over Ed Norton wearing fake tattoos


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

> ironically, the swastika was (is) a buddhist symbol for peace.
> 
> edit: except that the buddhist swastika is clockwise.


Do you think if I got a tattoo just like ed's but the other way (sign of peace) people would get them confused? It definitly is a kick ass looking tatoo. Do you think having it the other way (the peace way) would still look cool?

Everyone might want to check this out before they jump to conclusions...

Swatika .. The four L's ... Love Light Luck Life

Or This


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

the grinch said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you arent Jewish you can take offense to it. The swastika is also the band of the Neo-Nazis, therefore making it a present-day connection instead of just Nazism in the past during WW2.
> ...


 Think again. Anti-Semitism[sp?] is on the rise. I was reading Seventeen magazine the other day and it had an article in there about Anti-Semitism and how increased crimes have been occuring since 2000 and now. I left the magazine back at the theatre I was working at, so Ill give you the stats on it later.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> I am the "ASSMAN!!!"


 gheghe...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

High Octane... I highly recommend against you getting a tattoo of that symbol, counter clockwise or clockwise... When someone looks at that most of the time they will simply form an opinion in their head of it, rather than ask you about it... not giving you a chance to explain its history and meaning. I guarantee it would cause problems. And you don't want the wrong people seeing it who will gang rape you first and ask questions later.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I must say that an old, bearded, Russian mobster does not represent my life.....
> 
> people take stuff waaay too seriously.


 i second that, AND it WAS a great movie...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Why does the Swastika have to be such a cool looking symbol? That tattoo looked bad ass. Now on that note i dont agree with what it stands for and nor am i racist in anyway shape or form.
> 
> Kreth, An Avatar should not upset you, Sorry. I'm sorry if you dont like it, what can be done about it, its his choice and he might be a Racist. But, then again what can be done about it. its his choice it might be a very bad one and one i totally dont agree with. But, what can we do?


 congradulations YOU

you didnt read my post, at least you didnt finish reading it...

And why shouldn't avatars offend me? they are personal expression, freedom of speech can be offensive genius. that one in particular is especially offensive to jews or familys that took casualtys in ww2.

Thanks for the reality check, i didnt know i could learn so much from someone like yourself!









(btw that was sarcasm)

(btw sarcasm is a form of ironic comedy in which you state the opposite as a means of joking).

(btw ironic means using opposite words for a literal meaning)

(btw since you were wondering, here is an example of irony: I hate you so much, i love you)

i hope that was enough to help you. if not, pm me









Btw that was sarcasm


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i think the movie is fine. and your avitar is fine too.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> All of this sh*t over Ed Norton wearing fake tattoos










so true...

I love that movie, but if I had an ounce of Jewish blood I would be very offended by that avatar, regardless of it being on Edward Norton's chest or not. Its your avatar and its your decision on how you want to present yourself to others through it.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

I don't care what your interest in american history x is, anything with the swastica is considered bad these days, or since WWII. I dont care if you feel how ed norton did in the movie, or you are a white supremacist. The symbol has negative connatations and it always will. If you agree with nazi beliefs, pm KinkKong and you guys can have a little chat session (everyone seems to rip into him for his white supremacist posts, and whats the difference between an avatar and a post?) Otherwise, yeah its just an avatar, BUT if you were a jew and saw someone walking across the street with a swastisca on their t-shirt what would you think? avatars are avatars, but after awhile, people will visit the site and see those and form opinions of the site. This is a private run site. Anyone can be banned for any reason. You can give all the free speech bullshit you want, but it is a private site, and if someone wants to remove it, they should be able to or be able to be pissed at it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kevindel said:


> Some people on this site are unhappy of my avatar. That picture best describes me. Each one has there own opinion on different races. I have my own reasons why that picture depicts my life. Anyone have any comments i would like to hear them..


 I think you should respect the people on the site and not use that avatar if it upsets people - which it obviously does.

also posting like this in a hate way sux


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Think again. Anti-Semitism[sp?] is on the rise. I was reading Seventeen magazine the other day and it had an article in there about Anti-Semitism and how increased crimes have been occuring since 2000 and now. I left the magazine back at the theatre I was working at, so Ill give you the stats on it later.


 Just because you see stuff in the magazine or news paper does not mean it is true. I am not saying it is or it aint but concider the source. Publishers will write what ever they can to get peoples attention. $$$$ Racism is a problem and may always be a problem. But being offended by some thing you cant control is not worth any one's time. Meaning it is pointless. Also i dont think the swasticka actually means ***********, and it wasnt just the jews that died because of this. Many other white races. Some other races who were not jewish were thrown in as jews because they didnt follow the nazi's. I never seen a jewish person who didnt look like any other white person. Hitler was trying to mold the perfect german which most whites dont fit that criteria. So it kinda humors me when i hear of a white person who dont fit that perfect german mold scream out neo nazi. that person who put that in his avator knew it would stir up sh*t. It is all for attention and he got it, congrats. So what! 
oh yeah i would like to see stats on it pm me. thanks


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

the grinch said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Think again. Anti-Semitism[sp?] is on the rise. I was reading Seventeen magazine the other day and it had an article in there about Anti-Semitism and how increased crimes have been occuring since 2000 and now. I left the magazine back at the theatre I was working at, so Ill give you the stats on it later.
> ...


 So in short you dont believe my magazine is a credible source, well I went to the internet to find you a different source. How about the Anti-Defamation League?! Do you trust them as a source??
2002 Findings on Anti-Semitism
The last reported--March of 2004


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jesus, is this still dragging on?
Why not go cry a river elsewhere - again, it's just a freaking avatar, lighten up









fyi: I know what WW2 can do to people: relatives of mine had to live through it (and not through the newspapers, as you yanks did, but being they were actually occupied or bombed to shreds....)
This is how my grandparent's hometown looked like in 1945 - before you all start spewing out more BS: yes, it's a German city, and yes, my grandparents are German, and no, not all Germans were Nazi's...










So I know what WW2 has done to close ones, and I don't take offense from that avatar - people should be smart enough to look through it - again, it's an avatar, and I've seen many that were quite a bit more disturbing.
There's enough other stuff out there to be offended by or pissed off about than a simple avatar on a fish board...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree and understand you Jonas...You know how much my country sufferred from them....









....and yes it is just an avatar on a fish forum...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

So in short you dont believe my magazine is a credible source, well I went to the internet to find you a different source. How about the Anti-Defamation League?! Do you trust them as a source??
2002 Findings on Anti-Semitism
The last reported--March of 2004 [/quote]
Thanks for the info. I always question what i read. Especially in magazines.
One thing i can say about surveys, is that they never asked me. But i do see your point, but all we can do is teach our kids not to be like that. But any ways being offended is pointless!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Jesus, is this still dragging on?
> Why not go cry a river elsewhere - again, it's just a freaking avatar, lighten up
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop your bitching....thats my job!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

my avatar rocks!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wait if everyone's saying that it doesn't matter about this dude's avatar then shouldn't everyone stop re-iterating what everyone else has been saying??? I think after this post the thread should be closed or nobody post in it because there defintely is no need for this mindless argument.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE "think we should let this person explain the situation further before jumping to any conclusions."

Who gives a damn. If He is a Natzi, Neo-Natzi, Biggot, SHARP or a frigg'in CARP are we going to give him some sort of magic moment in wich he radically changes his veiws? Nope its not going to happen. His avitar is within the board rules so if you don't like it your bumm'in. I mean the avitars that make fun of fat chicks or ugly people and the guy that dose flips wile crapping isn't exacty PC eather but no one hassels them. Granted he may have asked for it by starting the tread with the conotations in his post, in th eend.....isn't it JUST AN AVITAR. Are we realy this uptight and bord?









And yes the Ed Norton is the man and AHX was a powerfull flick


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus, is this still dragging on?
> ...


 Is it???









I just happened to read your job desription, and it clearly stated your main duty was to "_support your fellow staffers with an endless supply of cold brewski's and pizza_ (paragraph 3.4, section 5a)









So get your butt in motion - I are thirsty


----------



## kevindel (Jan 11, 2004)

It depicts my life because i am extremely racist and invloved with Neo Nazism


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

camotekid said:


> my avatar rocks!!!


 your avatar makes me hurl!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> It depicts my life because i am extremely racist and invloved with Neo Nazism


 Wow, your just begging for a flaming, I'm not even gonna respond with what I would like to say.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

kevindel said:


> It depicts my life because i am extremely racist and invloved with Neo Nazism



















T-T-T-T-TROLL UNIT!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

kevindel said:


> It depicts my life because i am extremely racist and invloved with Neo Nazism










Desperate cry for attention. Somebody needs a hug!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

That avatar depicts your racism? Have you ever SEEN the movie? The whole movie displays how its a sad spiraling path... The movie in no way supports racism... Just the opposite in fact.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

^ very true


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kevindel said:


> It depicts my life because i am extremely racist and invloved with Neo Nazism


 with 31 posts you sure like to cause trouble for a newb, its almost like piranhas are not why you joined piranha-fury.com


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i am mulatto half black half white and this avatar should bug me greatly but it doesn't and while i may think that kevindel is an ass for his point of view at least he's man enuff to not be one of these guys who would sit behind a persons back and be a closet racist i have spoken to and debated with many neo-nazi's and at least i will always know where i stand with them

kevindel if ure a nazi because u watched a movie and thought it was kewl i hope u get found out for a fraud and get beat by ure own kind if ure not its ure right to have ure own views and a right to share them wether I or anyone else agree

to everyone else he is one person and if somebody visiting the site judges everyone on the site because of that one persons views then they are as narrowminded as that person let him have his avatar for me all it does is let me know who this guy is and serves as a sign of what he represents


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

first off 00nothing is right!

secondly, this kid obviously started this post just to stir up a ruckus, so why are we giving in to his childish games?

thirdly, the whole 18th street gang in Europe must be different than the u.s. because I'm pretty sure its mostly people of African descent over here. correct me if I'm wrong

lastly, I think we should all learn a valuable lesson from this:
WHO GIVES A sh*t ABOUT OTHER PEOPLE!
Epictus once wrote that the key to a good life is to not worry about what you can't control. Obviously we can't control this kid, so why worry about it. Granted, if I saw him walking down the street with a big nazi sign tattooed on his chest I'd probably go get my black, jewish, and asian friends, and as we're returning him to the earth, ask him how the people he thinks are so inferior could possibly show such superiority over him. 
BUT REALLY, WHO CARES! he is just some punk kid whom hasn't yet learned the ways of the world and will probably never leave his basement!
just my 2 cents


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

At the End of the Movie He relized what a [email protected]#K up he was.
at tried to clean himself up.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> At the End of the Movie He relized what a [email protected]#K up he was.
> at tried to clean himself up.


 He also had a different way of looking at life at the end of the movie.
he was no longer a rasist.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Jesus, is this still dragging on?
> Why not go cry a river elsewhere - again, it's just a freaking avatar, lighten up
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah Judas But not Everyone on the Site are AMERICANS. My Counrty was in WW2 from day one, and we suffered terrible casualties too. So don't go saying Nazis and the Swastica is no big deal, our generation has become far too forgiving about Nazis. Some of us seem to forget, 50 Years ago it was the sybol of Ultimate evil. And don't even get me started on what that Symbol means to Jewish People. I'm not Jewish but man I can't even grasp what they must feel. It would be pretty much the same as people have a US Flag Burning as an avtar. Think About it....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> So don't go saying Nazis and the Swastica is no big deal, our generation has become far too forgiving about Nazis.


 First of all, I am no American, so I know what I'm talking about.

Show me were I said Nazism was no big deal...
If I read my own post well, all I had to say was that I know how it is to have lived through WW2 - my dad's parents had to go through it as civilian (grandma) and soldier (grandpa), my mom's parents were occupied, but kept a family of Jews hidden inside their home - I think for both families that's quite a traumatic experience to have to deal with, don't you think???

And yet I still don't find that avatar disturbing. Sure, it's my personal opinion, but if we start like that, I've seen plenty of other avatars that can be seen as disturbing, being offensive in a racial/sexual/religious/etc. way...

fyi: I don't care wheter someone has a burning Dutch flag tattooed on his chest, or ass for that reason - there's more important stuff out there to be bothered by than patriottism, imo...
It's an avatar, and obviously one from someone with a craving for attention: no more, no less: there will always be people that find this and that offensive - as long as people interpret things differently, there's not a single thing anyone can do about it...

Oh, and it's Juda*zzz*, not Juda*s* - many of you may hate me for my opinions, but I'm no evil traitor...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> *many of you may hate me for my opinions, but I'm a evil traitor...*


STONE HIM! HES BETRAYED US.


----------



## kevindel (Jan 11, 2004)

I am sorry for making people upset on this site by my post. I apologize for that. But my opinion is valid just like anyone else's. I will leave it at that and let it go.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Where you recently beat up by another race? Poor baby. Thats right.. Let it out...


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

GIANT cry for attention.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Let it die guys.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Personally who cares, but if ur saying that you hate everyone and everything... then whatever, if your saying that you hate specific people but didnt mention anything.. then if your going to go to the extent an avatar then, make a post and kinda explain your actions in an America Free sh*t explanation, and say your life whatever, then why dont you go into greater detail and say:

I hate blacks because or I hate jews because and thats how I feel so everyone








Instead of just making a statment, and then having everyone else posting sh*t about the movie etc.. although that movie KICKS ASS!!!!!!!

Most people today who have a serious hatred for another race is either because of something personal that has happened in their life that has effected them in a negitive way. So who knows, maybe some black,jew,****,indian, who knows came into your room one nite, and fucked u in the ass??? lol
anyways
great movie, but if your gonna go off.. then you mine aswell finish your POST and say WHAT you HATE, and explain.. or if you just like the movie!!?? Im kinda confused...

BUT KICK ASS MOVIE!!!

MaLiCE


----------

